# 2013 Toro Greensmaster 1600 or 2014 Decision



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Looking at 2 Toro Greensmaster 1600.

2013 with 633 hours

2014 with 1450 hours.

Both in excellent condition and have The Subaru engine, lights, Catcher, transport wheels and 8-Blade Reels.

New bed knives, reels sharpened and fully serviced.

The 2014 has more hours and is $500 bucks less than the 2013 with 633 hours.

Would 1450 hrs really matter or scare any of you that own them, if both units were highly maintained at golf course, or would you just eat the $500 and go with the 2013?

Or save the $500 get the 2014 and buy a new HOC accu-gauge?

Here's a pic of the 2014 but both look same.

@Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like it's in good shape. If they both in very similar condition, I would probably just get the 2014. But a 633 hour machine is also very attractive. I would probably compare the reels and bedknives, keeping in mind a new 8-blade reel from R&R is over $250 and a bedknife with new screws is going to be another $50. So if one has significantly more life, that's worth up to ~$300.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just saw where you said they both have new bedknives. I would still compare the reels.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I will definitively compare the reels for expected life. That may be the deciding factor.

The Subaru I've heard is a tank with a long life however I honestly don't know enough about them to Confirm that assessment or have seen any average life expectancy in hours.

For instance the Vanguard big block on my Ferris is a 8-10k hour engine no problem. So 1000 hours on that engine I wouldn't even blink.

Anyone with the Subaru wanna chime in?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is a 2014 with 488 hours. I haven't run into any issues with the Subaru, and I probably won't ever put enough hours on mine to matter. I think I've put about 75 hours on it in 2.5 years.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for your 2014 with sub 500 hours on it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for your 2014 with sub 500 hours on it?


You probably don't want to know - $1950 delivered. What are they asking for those?


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Around here that would go for $3500 bucks or more easy... Nice find for sure. Probably cant go wrong if the reels are in good shape. Personally id pick the cheaper one if they are similar condition. $500 bucks will go a long way in repairs if needed and frankly, as Ware said, how many hours are your really going to put on it?

Here is a 14 localish (not really) to me with similar hours...
https://www.turfstar.com/pre-owned/walking-greens/?product_id=448


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Everything being equal.. pick the one that looks the best.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ren said:


> Around here that would go for $3500 bucks or more easy...


Agree. I think the days of what I got mine for are gone - for a low hour machine anyway.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

$2950 delivered for 633 hour 2013
$2500 delivered for the 1400 hour 2014


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for your 2014 with sub 500 hours on it?
> ...


Wow that's awesome those days are long gone for sure! Lol


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ren said:
> 
> 
> > Around here that would go for $3500 bucks or more easy...
> ...


Well, you only have yourself and the Youtube sensation, @wardconnor, to blame! You both love your Toros. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> $2950 delivered for 633 hour 2013
> $2500 delivered for the 1400 hour 2014


That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Well I pulled the trigger and decided to go with the 2013 GM 1600 with 633 hours. Chose the 2013 due to lower hours and it had the grooved roller vs the smooth full roller on the 14.

Both reels were in excellent condition.

Greg at Prairie Turf was great working with and once he explained where the unit comes from how it was maintained and what they do to service them, plus setting them up for your lawn. It's a no brainer dealing with them.

So if anyone wants that 2014 GM 1600 he's got it, for $2500 includes shipping to U.S., the only thing is that one has the smooth front roller not the grooved.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! Be sure and post pics when you get it!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> Congrats! Be sure and post pics when you get it!


Definitely!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Good deals are still to be had, I got lucky with mine last year and purchased from a John Deere dealer who was dying to get rid of the red Toro machine 2014 with 680 hours for less than what Ware paid shipped from Canada,


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

She's finally ready to ship should have her End of next week. Prarie Turf was waiting on a new grass catcher from Toro before shipping sent me pics this morning. Greg also had his mechanic after the full service, break the wheel lugs for me so I can take them off if needed.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. You must be excited!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. You must be excited!


Yes I am. Just sucks that I probably won't be able to mow with her for 3 weeks. Sand top dressing going down next Thursday. So I'm gonna wait till lawn pushes thru so I don't waste the fresh grind on the reel and new bed knife.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

FedDawg555 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. You must be excited!
> ...


Yeah.. That makes sense...


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Inaugural mow with 1600. It's been 2.5 weeks since sanding and I couldn't wait any longer.
First cut from 1" down to 5/8. Smooth and butter.

Love this machine.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

You can really see the difference in the Tiftuf and the 419 when cut short. The color line is plain as day in the hill shot. Tiftuf is on top.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks awesome. The wide stripes looks great. That's why I upgraded to the JD 260.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Any idea where I can purchase a gm1600 groved front roller, preferably used or even new with the used price?


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

R&r


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

xraydesigns said:


> Any idea where I can purchase a gm1600 groved front roller, preferably used or even new with the used price?


New is part number 93-9039, and should be in the $260 range USD.
Not sure where you are in Georgia, it is either Wesco turf for south or Jerry Pate Turf if you are in the Atlanta region.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting you should say jerry Pate. They just sharpened the same gm1600. Thanks @Logan200TCP


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

xraydesigns said:


> Interesting you should say jerry Pate. They just sharpened the same gm1600. Thanks @Logan200TCP


Jerry Pate Toro is 247
RR Aftermarket is 217


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

xraydesigns said:


> Interesting you should say jerry Pate. They just sharpened the same gm1600. Thanks @Logan200TCP


I've bought parts from them but never had service. What did you think of their service? I'm sure their Toro factory trained techs. I'm considering using them in the fall for my full service/sharpening. It would be a haul from Athens but I'm sure it would be done right. What's your thought?


----------

